# What's the best wallpaper application?



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

What do you use?


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

Wallbase!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.citc.wallbase&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5jaXRjLndhbGxiYXNlIl0.


----------



## chellebelle (Aug 12, 2011)

I use zedge for wallpapers and ringtones. You can set them directly from the app and set favorites within the app if you don't want to download right away.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

Wingnut said:


> I use zedge for wallpapers and ringtones. You can set them directly from the app and set favorites within the app if you don't want to download right away.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


Zedge has the ringtones section, which is nice, but the overall selection is bad. Zedge wallpaper collection is not very nice neither, and the pictures are normally very low resolution.


----------

